# Maxims wont start.



## Ilya1988 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a 2008 Nissan Maxima, and it won't start. I recently installed new spark plugs which was a pain, and tried to start it and it won't start. I got a brand new battery installed and the starter and alternator are just fine. It turns over and it easnts to fire up but it just won't. Any suggestions will help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did the car run OK before you installed the new spark plugs. If yes, then during installation something might not be connected; check all the harness connectors. I assume you had to remove the intake manifold. Are all the ignition coils pugged back into the right locations?


----------



## Ilya1988 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah it ran fine before. I just replaced both valve cover gaskets and replaced spark plugs. Everything seems to be connected back to where it was. Not sure why it wont fire upz


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to give full details in the steps you took to replace the plugs, like did you remove the intake manifold. One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from Nissan Service Repair Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

If you did remove the intake manifold, which I assume you probably had to to get access to the right hand side plugs, then after installation, it is necessary to re-calibrate the electric throttle control actuator as follows:
1. Perform the ′′Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning′′ when harness connector of the electric throttle control actuator is disconnected.
Refer to EC-18, "THROTTLE VALVE CLOSED POSITION LEARNING : Special Repair Requirement".
2. Perform the ′′Idle Air Volume Learning′′ when the electric throttle control actuator is replaced. Refer to EC-19, "IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING : Special Repair Requirement".

These procedures are outlined in the FSM for your particular car.


----------

